# Resetear CI CM8870



## gerasgoze (Dic 4, 2009)

Buen dia tengan a todos ustedes, necesito resetear el circuito CM8870 para aplicaciones practicas o bien la forma de lograr que no se quede mandando el ultimo digito presionado ya lo intente con un 2n2222 simulando un switch pero el voltaje de alimentacion se me cae hasta los 3.5v


----------



## MrCarlos (Dic 23, 2009)

Hola gerasgoze

Por cual terminal tratas de RESETEAR tu Circuito CM8870 ?
Segun se ve en las hojas de datos no tiene una entrada de RESET.
Pero se pueden desabilitar las salidas Q's poniendolas en el tercer estado por medio de la terminal 10 llamada TOE.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## El nombre (Dic 28, 2009)

Usa un pulso.
Con una R y un condensador mas un diodo para la descarga rápida lo consigues.
¿Como hacerlo? busca en el foro y verás como se explica.
El pulso lo puedes calcular para el intervalo que quieras.
Saludos

PD si te lias ya sabes lo que hay que hacer: indicarlo.


----------

